# Habanero Relish



## luckytrim (Feb 28, 2010)

Habanero  Relish
Jar it and keep it in the fridge. Experiment with the  ingredients to get it right for you, I know someone who throws in a dessert  spoon of paprika and leaves out the sugar.....do whatever lights your  fire!!!

 Ingredients

 1/4 pint of corn oil
1/2 pint of malt vinegar
1/4 pint of white  sugar
1 inch cube of ginger grated
Dessert spoon of cumin
Dessert spoon  of coriander
Dessert spoon of turmeric
tablespoon of black mustard  seed
tablespoon of tomato pureé
14oz can of chopped tomatoes
a whole  bulb of garlic finely chopped
however many Habanero's  you can handle! Don't  go so mad as to mask the flavours of the other ingredients!

 Directions
Heat the oil in a pan (because of the high acidity of this  relish, dont use an aluminium one)and fry
the  ginger,cumin,coriander,turmeric,mustard seed, garlic and chillis for a few  minutes, add
everthing else and cook on a low heat until the tomatos are  pulped.


----------

